# firemouths!!



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was just doin a vac on my 55g and it turns out my firemouths had fry!! theyre really small and wriggling all over and i have no idea how old they are. just thought i'd share cuz its cool!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

congrats. how arew those krib fry doing?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well they've had up 2 4 spawns with no fry.. i've only seen one spawn with eggs and ik they had at least one more ... mayb he's sterile or something tho. i definately wasnt expecting my firemouths to spawn but they did and its real cool. they still have there egg sacks and they're like vibrating. i guess there about 2 days old mayb...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i'll keep everyone updated on there development


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

wow congratulations. 

pictures?

hope they do ok


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. here are some pics of em. they just started swimming around today and the parents cant keep track of em .. i tried saving some by puttin them in my 29g and 10g but it didnt work cuz my kribs and tiger barbs gobbled em up . o well.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

aw well worth a try. i how have 30+ molly fry that my molly had last nite


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

the fry are spreading out alot more and they're getting eaten more but theres still well over a hundred.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

what's eating them?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my severum and 2 silver dollars... i've only seen one get eaten tho.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

well i hope you get some where you intending to breed or was it jsut luck


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i wasnt really intending anything i didnt even notice their eggs


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

sounds like what happened to me when my moly had fry the first time lol


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

mollies dont lay eggs...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i mean suprise fry


----------

